# 16 Weeks old and nipping & finishing house training



## kimsdamom (Dec 27, 2012)

*So, our Jasmine was doing pretty well on this issue until about a week ago, and it started up again. Any tips on the best way to get them to stop? My hands are tore up and sore! My husband on the other hand is fine, she doesn't nip him at all for the most part. *
*Also, she has done fantastic at house training, but when I take her out in the middle of the night (when she's told me it's time to go), and we come back in, she doesn't want to go back to her space to sleep, she wants to sleep with me in the family room on the couch. It's my own fault, I know, because a few times we came back in and I was tired and layed down with her and now that is what she wants to do until my alram goes off a few hours later. Help I've created a lil monster! :help:*


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

If you have her crate beside your bed or the couch in the family room that will help. If you already do and she doesn't want to go back in there, then you can practice tough love and insist she go inside or you can give in completely and let her sleep on your bed or couch. I am wondering too if you to that, why not from the start of the night and she may sleep all the way thru. For the nipping, I suggest you watch what you husband does around her - his tone of voice, and so on. It helps to be a good actress - really yelp and say No firmly when she bites, then when you redirect her with a toy - say in a happy voice "this is yours" and praise her for taking it.


----------



## thewaiting28 (Mar 1, 2013)

Our 6-month old German Shepherd puppy was the worst nipper in the world, and still sometimes has bad days.

For most puppies, the most effective remedy is ending playtime and removing any attention (positive or negative) until they stop nipping. The _second_ they start playing nice, reward immediately. Of course the moment you reward, they'll go back to nipping.. so just repeat the process until they get the picture. German Shepherds, even as puppies, are incredibly smart dogs and will catch on quickly.

Keep in mind, she is a puppy, so don't expect anything close to perfection. Be lenient, pick your battles and remember, she will _test_ you, so be patient. Puppies explore the world with their mouths, so a lot of nipping is totally normal.

When it came to our puppy, nothing worked. We consulted 3 different dog trainers (all reputable and successful) on methods to stop him from nipping, because I would literally have bloody fingers and wrists. When we would get up and walk away, or put him in his cage, or redirect him with one of his toys, he would get mad because we weren't playing his way, and would nip more.

In the end it took a little bit of aggressive dominance to end that behavior plus a few others that were major "no's"--to assert ourselves as the pack leader. When he would get mad that we weren't playing by his rules, we would pin him on his back. He would squirm, fight and try to bite us, but as soon as he'd calm down and submit, we'd let him up and give him a ton of praise, lots of playtime and fun stuff.

You have to be careful with that particular method.. trainers don't typically recommend it because if it is not done correctly, it can cause aggression or anxiety in your dog. You have to be able to read your puppies body language and adjust accordingly.

You don't ever want to pin them into a vulnerable position (on their backs) when there are other dogs around, and avoid it when there are people around that they are not familiar with. This is a last resort method to deal with a stubborn dog. This method worked for us, our puppy rarely nips anymore, is happy and loving life!


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

If youre getting bit and hubby isnt then maybe youre pulling your hand away and it sets off prey drive. I can understand youre pulling away because your hand is beat up. But give a try at standing ground with your hand and then if you get nipped correct her with a no and remove from the fun game of nipping your hand.


----------

